# Baby crocs



## ally_pup (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering about keeping a baby croc as a pet. Whats the rules and regs, I have no idea about keeping them if someone could help me out and maybe some pics that would be great


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Only in S.A, Vic and N.T as far as I'm aware.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 25, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> Only in S.A, Vic and N.T as far as I'm aware.



yep


----------



## m.punja (Jul 25, 2007)

have a look around mate there's been a few croc threads started lately. I know I've started a few myself


----------



## xander (Jul 25, 2007)

babies turn into big adults,with big requirements.


----------



## krusty (Jul 31, 2007)

xander said:


> babies turn into big adults,with big requirements.



do they i did not know that as i thought they stayed small and all the big ones i had seen where exotics not from aus..............no kiding.


----------



## xander (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah and 20 cent sized turtles all stay the same size forever also.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 31, 2007)

xander said:


> yeah and 20 cent sized turtles all stay the same size forever also.


 
They don't call em penny turtles for nothing


----------



## Shano92 (Jul 31, 2007)

so is there no way of getin them in QLD?


----------



## ldheav (Jul 31, 2007)

not that i no off
i was looking into them for my collection in vic 

but they are simply too expensive, as kool as they are tho lol


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 7, 2007)

Wish i could get one.I might have to move over to victoria across the river seeing its only 2 ks.


----------



## Deano (Aug 7, 2007)

oxyranus said:


> Wish i could get one.I might have to move over to victoria across the river seeing its only 2 ks.




If I lived that close, I would move for sure……………….love crocs!


----------



## eladidare (Aug 7, 2007)

yeh.... a big croc pit out the back... its one way to get rid of the in-laws


----------



## Deano (Aug 7, 2007)

eladidare said:


> yeh.... a big croc pit out the back... its one way to get rid of the in-laws





I would build the best setup for them, I can picture it now………….k ill stop drewling now


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 7, 2007)

oxyranus said:


> Wish i could get one.I might have to move over to victoria across the river seeing its only 2 ks.


 
Where abouts are you Oxyranus? I'm moving up to the Murray early next year.


----------



## dentech (Aug 14, 2007)

ok, rule for sa, specalist permit and its a bi***h to get, im looking into it now, i have the supplyer that can get a hatchling for $350, but you need enclosure plans, snr first aid, and emergency proceedures in place, then they will vet you im looking at 3 years b4 i finish and have one in my collection, my advice do your homework first and most permits will allow johnsons only, i tried and cant get a salty,  (spelling is terrible lol)


----------



## noidea (Aug 14, 2007)

in a way i'm glad we can't have crocs here in queensland otherwise i'd have one because of my son and hubby, and ally pup if you would like to see some crocs there is a resident 9 footer at the victor creek boat ramp, out at seaforth and if you have a boat, even bigger ones in the the creeks around that area.


----------



## cris (Aug 14, 2007)

Im fairly sure you can get them from croc farms(when legal requirements are met) and just give them back when they get to big.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 14, 2007)

cris said:


> Im fairly sure you can get them from croc farms(when legal requirements are met) and just give them back when they get to big.


 
if thats true, it would at least give 1 croc a better life for a while, the conditions at those farms are pathetic.
either way, that croc is gonna be hat or purse sooner or later...:cry:


----------



## jay76 (Aug 14, 2007)

Shano92 said:


> so is there no way of getin them in QLD?



I was told you can get one if you have a demonstrators lic


----------

